# LED Lighting For 24” High Tec Tank



## peter50blue (20 Mar 2018)

I’m looking at all the available LED lighting options for a 24”x15”x12” high tech tank. 
The two units that appear to have have good ratings are the Fluval Fresh & Plant and the Dennerle Trocal. 
Does anyone have any experience of these lights or alternative options?

Kindest Regards Peter French


----------



## Gabriel19 (25 Apr 2018)

Dependant on your budget Zetlight do a  range of full spectrum plant lighting, some that can be controlled by your phone


----------



## Dontfeedseagulls (28 Apr 2018)

Gabriel19 said:


> Dependant on your budget Zetlight do a  range of full spectrum plant lighting, some that can be controlled by your phone



Any idea where to buy them other than Amazon or AllPondSolutions?

I've currently got the 28W freshwater model but no where seems to stock them, Kind of need another one as I feel like one alone isn't enough. Though then I need to start thinking about a controlller etc and then I could just buy a twinstar instead.


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Apr 2018)

Have you considered the Twinstar 600s http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/twinstar-led-aquarium-light-600s-2520-p.asp
The colour rendition is awesome, and if you add a TC420/421 you get great controllability as well. https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/tc420-421.50781/
Dave Pierce's scape with the 600s over...


----------



## sciencefiction (28 Apr 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> The colour rendition is awesome



I love that type of colour rendition. I recently got Aqua Medic Qube 50 LEDs. They all come with goosenecks, similar to Kessil a lot and that's the colour rendition they have, slightly violet look....I love them as the fish's colour really pops unlike some other lights that wash them out...like the Kessil....


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Apr 2018)

I've seen Dave's scape in the flesh and the video gives a fairly accurate rendition of the colour, and you're right the colours of critters and plants really pop.
Most LED lights I've seen give a rather harsh white light...this is the first I've seen with a colour rendition I actually like.
It reminds me of the Arcadia T5 luminaire I use to have; I guess I've been looking for something similar in LED ever since.
Apparently, the ADA Solar RGB is another LED light with a similar colour rendition, but it's way more expensive.


----------



## sciencefiction (28 Apr 2018)

I can't show a better picture of mine because mine is not a glass tank and the lights illuminate mostly the emersed plants rather than the pond plus there's a net over and no plants underwater....but anyway...


----------



## Andrew Butler (28 Apr 2018)

+1 on the Twinstar S - whether they're worth the extra money over the 600 E I guess that's down to you; you're wallet and what you want to grow.
I have the S and I think it's great, I wanted controllability for the money but I couldn't find a light that ticked the boxes for me.
You can buy a simple inline controller for it and use a timer or as Tim says go down the TC420 route and give yourself more control - can be a bit temperamental to connect to when you set up but you don't have to do that too often.
I would avoid the suspended versions as the hanging is just unstable.


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Apr 2018)

I was thinking of getting the suspended version. Do you have any more info on it Andy?


----------



## Nigel95 (28 Apr 2018)

Love my ada rgb solar. Colors are over the top but I like it. Expensive as hell though... 

Twinstar s series is a very good choice for the price.


----------



## Zeus. (28 Apr 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> I would avoid the suspended versions as the hanging is just unstable.



As Tim says +1



Tim Harrison said:


> I was thinking of getting the suspended version. Do you have any more info on it Andy?


----------



## Andrew Butler (29 Apr 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> I was thinking of getting the suspended version. Do you have any more info on it Andy?





Zeus. said:


> As Tim says +1



I think the photo says it all..............don't get me wrong - you can get them sat much better by jiggling the hanging wire about and fiddling with the power cable but the moment you knock it; it's off level again and when you pay £259 for a 600 light fitting I don't expect this. If they were only to divide the bottom portion of the wire in 2 I think it would solve the problem.


----------



## Zeus. (29 Apr 2018)

one wire per side  

So a custom suspension wiring needed IMO but for the price you would of thought they would have it sorted so go to go out of the box


----------



## Andrew Butler (29 Apr 2018)

Zeus. said:


> a custom suspension wiring needed IMO


I think that would be easier said than done


----------



## Zeus. (29 Apr 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> I think that would be easier said than done



Hard to say without having a unit to take apart, cant see it being that hard, but drilling holes in case might void warranty


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Apr 2018)

I did notice the one wire each side arrangement and wondered how that would work; not very well by the looks of it. 
It's obviously the power flex that's throwing the balance off. My thought would be to attached the flex to the bottom of the suspension wire with a cable tie and see if that helps.


----------



## Zeus. (29 Apr 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> I did notice the one wire each side arrangement and wondered how that would work; not very well by the looks of it.
> It's obviously the power flex that's throwing the balance off. My thought would be to attached the flex to the bottom of the suspension wire with a cable tie and see if that helps.



Think it would still be unstable with that Tim


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Apr 2018)

I think you're right, just wishful thinking on my part...I guess I'll just be considering the 600s then


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Apr 2018)

Although, you could conceivably use the wire anchor to attach a small bar either end of the unit across its width and use that to attach two wires like on the Pacific Sun above.
But like you mention for the price you'd expect it to work without modification.
Bad design like that really bugs me, I'm a firm believer in function first aesthetics second.


----------



## Andrew Butler (29 Apr 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> It's obviously the power flex that's throwing the balance off. My thought would be to attached the flex to the bottom of the suspension wire with a cable tie and see if that helps.


The power flex does indeed throw it off - I went to the extreme of taking the cable right up the suspension wire and through a hole in the ceiling; cable tied all the way and although it helps it far from solves the problem.
The slightest nudge and it's off balance again.


----------



## sparkyweasel (29 Apr 2018)

Wen one aspect of the design is so obviously poorly engineered, it makes me wonder about the overall product. It often puts me off buying an expensive item, as I wonder what other corners have been cut were they can't be so easily seen.


----------



## Gabriel19 (1 May 2018)

Dontfeedseagulls said:


> Any idea where to buy them other than Amazon or AllPondSolutions?
> 
> I've currently got the 28W freshwater model but no where seems to stock them, Kind of need another one as I feel like one alone isn't enough. Though then I need to start thinking about a controlller etc and then I could just buy a twinstar instead.



I know a good local retailer I can ask them to look into it and email you some information if you would like?


----------



## Dontfeedseagulls (1 May 2018)

Gabriel19 said:


> I know a good local retailer I can ask them to look into it and email you some information if you would like?



I would appreciate that if you could.

I like the light and would like them synced up together but not being able to find them in stock anywhere is frustrating.


----------



## Gabriel19 (1 May 2018)

Dontfeedseagulls said:


> I would appreciate that if you could.
> 
> I like the light and would like them synced up together but not being able to find them in stock anywhere is frustrating.



I’ve given them a ring and they’re going to look into what they can get. The shop is called South Devon Aquatic Centre, located in Paignton


----------



## Martty (7 May 2018)

I compared two lights
- Chihiros LED A501
- Twinstar 600S

And here is photo (same low-cost camera setting)


----------

